# HVLP



## cerbie (6 Sep 2007)

I am testing a paint finish on a kitchen build at the moment and cannot get a decent finish with the brush (getting a bit fed up with the amount of 'knocking back' I've done!), so I thought I might try HVLP for the finish.

I have read recent threads where HVLP kits are being used, in particular one kit sold by B&Q.

Being stuck out here I don't know what that piece of kit looks like/manufactured by, so am unable to compare with what I have found locally.

Here I have found a kit fabricated all in plastic, compressor (alright, the bits inside might be metal!), hose, gun, and never having used such an animal before - is plastic up to it? 

As an aside, cost is 105 euros, which would price it about the same as that B&Q one.

steve


----------



## TonyW (6 Sep 2007)

Not sure if this any help as I have not seen the B&Q one mentioned.

http://www.earlex.co.uk/html/menus_html/hvlp.htm

I have the 3000 model which so far I have only used for spraying wood preservative. Intention is to use it to spray masonry paint soon. Unable to comment on the quality of finish but from the little use so far would suspect that it will be adequate

Cheers  
Tony


----------



## cerbie (7 Sep 2007)

Thanks for the link -

The kit I have found locally would appear to be the model 3000, no manufacturer detail on the case, but looks as near as damn it the same.
I think I will give this a try, will post result!

regards
steve


----------



## DaveL (8 Sep 2007)

I have one of the B&Q kits, only used it for painting fences and sheds so far, but they have stopped selling it, it fact they have stopped supporting it.  
The large rubber washer that seals the top of the canister has 'grown' on mine due to absorbing something out of the preservative used in it and I rang the help line to try and get a replacement, they could not help. :evil: I am sure that I can sort it out but buying an Earlex looks a better option. :roll:


----------



## George_N (10 Sep 2007)

I also have the B&Q kit and I am currently using it on my kitchen project. I'm new to spray painting but I found it quite easy to get a good finish. I decided at the beginning to go with water based finishes as they are a bit safer to use and easier to clean up at the end. It takes a bit of practice to get the paint/air mix right and to handle the gun so that you get an even coating without runs and sags but well worth it as the result is superior to brush/roller IMHO. It is a pity B&Q have stopped doing the Performance Power HVLP as it was great VFM with an all metal gun. You might be able to find one on Ebay...I picked up a second one there to have as a reserve/spares when I heard that they were being discontiued. Having said that I have read a very positive review of the Earlex system...have a look here.


----------



## George_N (10 Sep 2007)

I've just checked and there is a B&Q HVLP for sale on Ebayat the moment. It might be worth a look and I'm sure postage to France wouldn't be too expensive. As a guide to price, they were actually selling for £50 when I bought mine (not £70 as claimed by the seller).


----------



## soapy (12 Sep 2007)

I have the B&Q one and have had some good results with water based eggshell. I did find that I had to thin down a looooong way to get it to run through the viscosity cup, DaveL, you could cut a section out of the washer and close it with super glue. Works a treat.
Regards
Soapy


----------



## DaveL (12 Sep 2007)

soapy":17pbp8jz said:


> DaveL, you could cut a section out of the washer and close it with super glue. Works a treat.


I was thinking about doing that, will give it a try.


----------

